# what does it take to lose hunting rights?



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

A non resident was out with his son during the 07 youth hunt.The local CO caught them comming out of the woods on an ATV with two uncased rifles I believe they were loaded no orange.The father was unlicensed but the son had his youth hunt tag.Approx.500.00 fine is what he paid.What does it take to lose hunting privlages in Mi.??Thanks for any info.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know, but shame on him...he should lose them just for that


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll skip the comments on those actions. I think it takes more than that to lose hunting privliges. I also think they would know at the time of conviction what the total penalty was.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

rancid said:


> A non resident was out with his son during the 07 youth hunt.The local CO caught them comming out of the woods on an ATV with two uncased rifles I believe they were loaded no orange.The father was unlicensed but the son had his youth hunt tag.Approx.500.00 fine is what he paid.What does it take to lose hunting privlages in Mi.??Thanks for any info.


WHAT ? IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT HE PAID HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT HE DIDN'T LOOSE HIS RGHTS TO HUNT along with the son loosing his
this sounds more like one of those agatha cristie mystery movies, i believe, approx. 
if you really want to know what it takes to loose your hunting rights go talk to the prosecuter in your distric he'll tell you, or better yet ask the judge's in the court house their the ones who take em


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

Well,so much for asking a question....Its been a year since I read the results in the paper,so I'm not sure if it was 530.00 or 560.00 in fines so I said approx.500.00 fine.The guy hunts on the 40 behind me on a dead end road so I see him going to hunt.And I have talked to him and he did'nt lose his license.He was back with his daughter this year during the youth hunt.I asked the question in this forum because it's the law forum.Is everyone that asks a question on a regulation suppose to just call the DNR rather than ask here?It did pmo that he's still hunting after what he did.No mystery just asked what it takes to lose your license in Mi.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If you know his name, know what court he was convicted in. Then you can go pull the court case. As all court cases are public record. So you can go get a copy from the court house. Then you will know exactly what he was charged with, what he was found guilty. As well as what his punishment was.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

As Big stated you only need to go to the court house, pay the copy charge and you can find out exactly what he was charged with and what was adjudged in his case.........its pretty simple actually.

As far as what it takes to lose hunting/fishing rights that issue is not cut and dry. ANY hunting/fishing violation charged as a misdemeanor has the possibility of a loss of hunting/fishing rights. It is strictly up to the judge in this matter and he "MAY" impose a loss of hunting/fishing along with fines/court costs..........


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> As Big stated you only need to go to the court house, pay the copy charge and you can find out exactly what he was charged with and what was adjudged in his case.........its pretty simple actually.
> 
> As far as what it takes to lose hunting/fishing rights that issue is not cut and dry. ANY hunting/fishing violation charged as a misdemeanor has the possibility of a loss of hunting/fishing rights. It is strictly up to the judge in this matter and he "MAY" impose a loss of hunting/fishing along with fines/court costs..........


actually you don't have to pay a copy charge if you don't want a copy. you can look at all court cases that have been resolved one way or another for free. all you have to do is walk in the courthouse and ask for them. i went into the courthouse and asked for all the lawsuits which envolved a certain club all the way back to 1980 last year, they had to go downstairs and unlock the vault:lol:lots of lawsuits.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

JMO, But I would think there could be a lot of different scenario's that could happen.
A CO would determine whether it calls for a warning, a slap on the hand, a ticket or arrest and trial.
He was probably breaking some rules/regulations that didn't require any more than a ticket.
I would think a person would have to be caught doing something more serious, like poaching game, in posession of illegal game (protected/out of season) etc. 
I think you get the idea, it's the severity of the violation.
Rich


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Not black and white by any strech. I would bet if you were a real jack ass you could loose it with some nice words to the CO or judge, so you are asking a tough qustion. Dont expect a exact answer on this one.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like it should have been a slam dunk prosecution, the father was attempting to poach out of season, among other things  not the least of which is the example he sets for the youth.

One of those cases where it probably would have been better if they'd harvested a deer, though it doesn't sound like he'd let a little thing like license revocation get in his way.


----------

